# Longest 2x3+ lane highway route in your country



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ If the French also widen the southernmost section of A9 to 2x3, you'll have 2x3 from Nîmes to Salou.
> 
> *However, the longest 2x3 section is the A1 in Algeria at 1250 km*.


And the U.S ?


----------



## BWG95 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here on the forums.

Here in Sweden, our longest stretch of 2x3 motorway is actually only a little bit longer than 40 kilometres, and can be found on the E4 motorway going through Stockholm. Although this gets widened to 2x4 towards the centre of the city. Soon, a new part of 2x3 motorway will be done, making the stretch of 2x3 lanes about 55 km long. The reason that almost all our motorways are 2x2 is obviously a low traffic amount. Part of this motorway, Essingeleden, is Swedens' most dense trafficked road, with an AADT of up to 170,000.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Switzerland has very few 2x3 motorways.
I think the longest at the moment is about 22km between Zurich and Baden.

Once the norhtern bypass of Zurich is 2x3 (work should start in 2012) it will be about 44km between Baden and Winterthur.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Our longest 3+3 motorway is a part of motorway D1 between capital Bratislava and city Trnava. Actually it`s still under construction. 

about 40 km


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

BWG95 said:


> Hey, I'm new here on the forums.
> 
> Here in Sweden, our longest stretch of 2x3 motorway is actually only a little bit longer than 40 kilometres, and can be found on the E4 motorway going through Stockholm. Although this gets widened to 2x4 towards the centre of the city. Soon, a new part of 2x3 motorway will be done, making the stretch of 2x3 lanes about 55 km long. The reason that almost all our motorways are 2x2 is obviously a low traffic amount. Part of this motorway, Essingeleden, is Swedens' most dense trafficked road, with an AADT of up to 170,000.


What part of the E4 is that new part that is getting widened?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Eddard Stark said:


> Nice
> 
> Also A4 in Italy (in the routes I showed above) has a 40 km section 4+4


As well as A1 between Modena and Bologna, 20km 4+4.


----------



## BWG95 (Jul 20, 2010)

Shifty2k5 said:


> What part of the E4 is that new part that is getting widened?


 The E4 will be widened to the south, from Hallunda where it today becomes 2x2, down to northern Södertälje, just before the E20 leaves to the west.

EDIT: It's not actually getting widened Instead, they will use the pretty wide median and a bit of the shoulders to fit in a new lane. Also, an electronic queue warning system is being installed on this part.


----------



## rarse (Jan 3, 2010)

seem said:


> Our longest 3+3 motorway is a part of motorway D1 between capital Bratislava and city Trnava. Actually it`s still under construction.
> 
> about 40 km


Slovakia is already presented.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Heh, I was looking forward it, but I didn`t find any Qwert`s post.


----------



## RV (Oct 23, 2007)

Longest section in Finland at this moment must not be much longer than 10 Km. In the future, when E18 from Palojärvi to Helsinki (31 Km) will be widened to 2x3/2x4, Pasila motorway (inner by-pass) will be completed (6 Km) and E75 will be widened to 2x3/2x4 from E18 to Korso (18 Km) and possibly later to Kerava (6 Kms more), we will have a continuous section of 2x3/2x4-laned road of over 60 Kms.


----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)

*How many traffic lanes do motorways have?*

 According to me, the Longest 6-lanes (3- lanes in each direction) motorways are:
1. Saudi arabia ►Rijád – Medina : 810 km
2. U.S.A. ►(Georgia) crossroad (near Orlando) – Ooltewah (near Chattanooga): 805 km
3. Saudi arabia ►Rijád – Huwaya 730 km
4. China ►Peking – Šen-jang Expy 650 km [2×4 Nanking – Šanghaj: 160 km]
5. Germany► Mníchov – (ost) Berliner Ring 618 
6. Algeria ►Maghnia – Ek Garracg (suburb Alger) 556 km
In United states havent a lot of wide hwys (expept big cites area) but in population density areas (Ohio, Florida, Georgia, south California, and north-easr states) find some sections 2×3
In German 2×3 lanes motorways are usually old faschist autobahn: tiangle Mníhov – Berlín – Ruhrgebiet.
High motorway density are in Belgium (Holland not), England, Katar, Taiwan, UAE,…some long sections with 2×3+ lanes are in Turkey, Thailand, Italy, France, Irak, etc.


----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)

*see road map*

blue: 6-lanes
red: 4-lanes


----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## radko (Dec 28, 2011)

Georgia and Slovakia motorway map
(red: 4-, blue: 6-, green 6-lanes)
https://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Súbor:SK_motorways_with_6-lanes.jpg


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

radko said:


> 5. Germany► Mníchov – (ost) Berliner Ring 618


No, there is a 19km long gap b/n Triptis and Schleiz but it is u/c until November 2014 (and the length in incorrect). Afterwards the A9 will be 2x3 on 526km.

The longest 2x3 stretches in Germany (as of late 2014):
1. A9 526km AD Potsdam - AS Munich-Frankfurter Ring
2. A2 473km AK Oberhausen - AD Werder
3. A3 304km AK Oberhausen - Kauppenbrücke near Aschaffenburg

If you add the 9km A10 b/n AD Werder and AD Potsdam you could drive from AS Munich-Frankfurter Ring to the Kauppenbrücke near Aschaffenburg on 1312km 2x3 motorway in 2015. 1320km in 2016 (after compleation A3 Kauppenbrücke-Rohrbrunn).

If you remove the southernmost 4km of A9 and add the A99 and the A8 up to AD Inntal (76km) you will have 1384km in 2015 (*1392km* in 2016).

Map of German network: > click < (purple = 2x3; red = 2x2).


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

MichiH said:


> The longest 2x3 stretches in Germany (as of late 2014):
> 1. A9 526km AD Potsdam - AS Munich-Frankfurter Ring
> 2. A2 473km AK Oberhausen - AD Werder
> 3. A3 304km AK Oberhausen - Kauppenbrücke near Aschaffenburg


The A 9 is not continuously 6 lanes wide, however. It still drops lanes through Hermsdorf junction as well as Bayrisches Vogtland junction.

The longest continuous stretch of D3M in Germany is the one from *Kaiserberg* junction to *Potsdam* junction which is *493 km* long. It comprises the entire A 2 along with a couple of kilometres of extension on either end.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

If I recall correctly, all or very nearly all expressways in Singapore are 2x3, 2x4, or 2x5, though there might be a bit of 2x2 somewhere. The longest route is between Changi Airport and the Malaysian border at Tuas -- about 45 kilometers by either of two routes.

ps: The total length of all expressways in Singapore will increase next week from 160 to 165 kilometers. Not bad for a country of 712 square kilometers in which nearly everyone uses public transportation and most adults don't own a car.


----------



## Stahlsturm (Mar 30, 2012)

radko said:


> 5. Germany► Mníchov – (ost) Berliner Ring 618


They are still building on that actually. There were still 2x2 stretches in Thürigen last time I drove there


----------



## Stahlsturm (Mar 30, 2012)

MichiH said:


> No, there is a 19km long gap b/n Triptis and Schleiz but it is u/c until November 2014 (and the length in incorrect). Afterwards the A9 will be 2x3 on 526km.


And as usual MichiH beats me to it, hahaha.


----------



## alexandru.vladescu (Aug 5, 2013)

In Romania the only highway with 2x3 is A3 near Bucharest and it measures about 10-11km. It looks like that:








Source: Google Maps


----------

